# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: دیتاگرید جالب

## برنامه نویس حرفه ای

سلام می خواستم بدونم این دوستمون چه کامپوننتی استفاده کرده است

یا اگه کسی کامپوننت مثل این داره لینک بده

----------


## Nima NT

فکر کنم ماله کامپوننت TMS باشه , اگر اون نباشه خیلی شبیه اون هست.  :متفکر:

----------


## golbafan

سلام این گرید ها devexpress هسته...
ولی این که راست به چپ هسته عجیب هسته...

----------


## Tasnim

سلام 
اون کامپونت devexpress می باشد.
جای تعجب نداره
معلومه که راست چینم میشه .
من نسخه 2009 که بصورت اتوماتیک نصب میشه رو دارم
اگه خواستی pm بدید یا زنگ بزنید
یاحق

----------


## mosafer_deltang

سلام
من این کمپوننتی که گفتین ندیدم
ولی من visual stadio 2005 کار میکنم این ها کامپوننت های خود visual studio هستن.
آرم اونم گوشه بالا سمت چپ فرم ها مشخص هست

----------


## benyaminrahimi

خیلی شبیه کوانتوم گرید dx ولی اون نیست
باید عرض کنم که dx رویک شرکت ایرانی فارسی کرده به نام شرکت شتاب 
ولی گرونه

----------


## Ali.Afzal

با سلام
از کامپوننت TMS استفاده شده ( البته ورژن جدیدش)!

----------


## golbafan

بیایید چند نفر پولامونو روی هم بزاریم و از شتاب بخریم و سپس بین بچه های سایت پخش کنیم تا این شرکت از زحمات شرکت devexpress سواستفاده نکنه و از نردبان اونا بالا نره

----------


## Delphi_Tips

ظاهرش قشنگه ولي چرا اعدادش با اينكه راست چين شده هنوز فارسي نشده؟

من باشم از همچين ضعف بزرگي نميگذرم حالا هر قدر هم كه زيبا باشه

----------


## Tasnim

من نسخه 45 اونو دارم با سورس و همچنین فارسی ساز اونو

----------


## strongxxx

ميشه لطف كنيد فايل را براي دانلود كاربران قرار بدين :خجالت:

----------


## alikiaee

سلام آقای TASNIM
میشه لطف کنید و نحوه راست چین شدن آن را بفرمائید  :متعجب: . در ضمن اگر امکان دارد نسخه فارسی آن را به بنده لطف بفرمائید.  :لبخند:

----------


## Tasnim

ببینید دوست عزیز من یه نمونه از برنامه ای که از این کامپونت استفاده کردم عکسشو برات میزارم
 :چشمک:

----------


## Tasnim

دوست عزیز باید  ببخشی نمیدونم چرا سایت اجازه آپلود نمی ده

----------


## nima_8m

دوستای عزیز چرا همش دارم دارم می گید خوب بذارید ما هم استفاده کنیم به جای بر نمی خوره به خدا

----------


## nima_8m

> دوست عزیز باید ببخشی نمیدونم چرا سایت اجازه آپلود نمی ده


 دوباره سی کن تو میتونی

----------


## nima_8m

> من نسخه 45 اونو دارم با سورس و همچنین فارسی ساز اونو


 بزار تا استفاده کنیم لطفا

----------


## professional2009

کامپوننت ویژوال استدیو هست

----------


## Tasnim

> کامپوننت ویژوال استدیو هست


بله  دوست عزیز نسخه ویژوال استودیو اون هم وجود داره

----------


## Tasnim

دوستان عزیز من آخرین نسخه کامپونت Devexpress یعنی V46 (31 agust 2009) رو با سورس دارم اگه دوستان مایل بودن pm بدن

----------


## Tasnim

ینم چندتا عکس از این مجموعه کامپونت بسیار قوی و کامل:



Supported IDEs:	Borland Delphi 6 • Borland Delphi 7 • Borland Delphi 2005 • Borland Delphi 2006 • CodeGear Delphi 2007 • CodeGear Delphi 2009 • Borland C++‎Builder 6 • Borland C++‎Builder 2006 • CodeGear C++‎Builder 2007 • CodeGear C++‎Builder 2009

----------


## Delphi_Tips

> دوستان عزیز من آخرین نسخه کامپونت Devexpress یعنی V46 (31 agust 2009) رو با سورس دارم اگه دوستان مایل بودن pm بدن


دوست عزيز سورس كامل اين كامپوننت كه همه جا ريخته هركسي با كمي جستجو ميتونه آخرين نسخه را به صورت كرك شده يا سورس كامل پيدا كنه ، اين كامپوننت فقط وقتي ارزش استفاده داره كه كاملا فارسي شده باشه تا بشه ازنقاط ضعفش چشم پوشي كرد

به نظر من منابعي كه اين مجموعه كامپوننت شلوغ وسنگين از سيستم اشغال ميكنه اصلا جالب نيست اين كامپوننت فقط ظاهر زيبايي داره ولي به شدت سرعت برنامه ها را كم ميكند

----------


## Tasnim

> دوست عزيز سورس كامل اين كامپوننت كه همه جا ريخته هركسي با كمي جستجو ميتونه آخرين نسخه را به صورت كرك شده يا سورس كامل پيدا كنه ، اين كامپوننت فقط وقتي ارزش استفاده داره كه كاملا فارسي شده باشه تا بشه ازنقاط ضعفش چشم پوشي كرد
> 
> به نظر من منابعي كه اين مجموعه كامپوننت شلوغ وسنگين از سيستم اشغال ميكنه اصلا جالب نيست اين كامپوننت فقط ظاهر زيبايي داره ولي به شدت سرعت برنامه ها را كم ميكند


دوست عزیز من از کامپونت گرید اون استفاده می کنم قابلیت فارسی سازی هم داره و ابزار بسیار عالیه می باشد

----------


## Delphi_Tips

> دوست عزیز من از کامپونت گرید اون استفاده می کنم قابلیت فارسی سازی هم داره و ابزار بسیار عالیه می باشد


پس لطفا يك نمونه از كامپوننت فوق بذارين كه بقيه هم ببينن ، عكس يا فايل exe

در صورتي كه كامل و اصولي فارسي شده باشه خيليها حاضرن بابتش پول بپردازن مخصوصا گريد.

سوال ؟ بنده سورس كامل اين مجموعه را دارم ، بعد از نصب متوجه شدم دلفي بسيار كند شده بلافاصله آن را حذف كردم چون بسياري ار كامپوننتهايي كه در اين مجموعه هست بدردم نميخوره فقط بار اضافه اعمال ميكنه بنابراين سعي كردم كاموننت چارت و گريد را ازش جدا كنم ولي به قدري قاطي پاطي و ريختوپاش بود كه ديدم از حوصله من خارجه.

آيا اين كامپوننتها به صورت جداگانه قابل نصب هست؟

----------


## bootshow

این نمونه راست به چپ که امروز دو تا از سورسها را تغییر کوچکی (نه به همین کوچولی)  دادم.
اگر نمونه راست به چپ ندارید بگید تا آموزششو بزارم.البته آنقدر عقده ای نیستم که این عکسو با فتوشاپ درست کرده باشم

----------


## Tasnim

پس لطفا يك نمونه از كامپوننت فوق بذارين كه بقيه هم ببينن ، عكس يا فايل exe
سلام دوستان اینم یه عکس از گرید برای شما ببخشید فقط دیر شد نمیتونستم آپلود کنم

----------


## bootshow

راست چین با راست به چپ فرق میکنه.ببین متن persian به english را میتونه نمایش بد؟.notepad را باز کنه 
با استفاده از گزینه راست به چپ متن فارسی و انگلیسی تو اون بنویس بعد متنو کپی کن و در دیتابیس قرار بده

----------


## Delphi_Tips

> پس لطفا يك نمونه از كامپوننت فوق بذارين كه بقيه هم ببينن ، عكس يا فايل exe
> سلام دوستان اینم یه عکس از گرید برای شما ببخشید فقط دیر شد نمیتونستم آپلود کنم


دوست عزيز تصوير رو ديدم ولي به نظر من هنوز هم كاملا فارسي نشده چون اعداد هنوز لاتين نمايش داده ميشن

مشخصات يك كامپوننت گريد كاملا سازگار با فارسي :

1. BiDiMode تو قسمت پراپرتي هاش باشه
2. به صورت مصنوعي راست چين نشده باشه (روش آيينه كردن)
3.كليه نوشته ها با مشخصه RTLReading چاپ بشه كه در اين صورت اعداد هم فارسي ميشن
4. Column شماره 0 بايد بعد از راست چين شدن از سمت چپ گريد به سمت راست آن منتقل بشه و همينطور بقيه به ترتيب
5. اسكرول بار از سمت راست به سمت چپ گريد منتقل بشود.

براي رسيدن به اين هدف بايد مقدار زيادي كد و محاسبات به كامپوننت اضافه بشه كه كار سختي نيست فقط وقت گيره.

با تشكر.

----------


## bootshow

گزینه یک که مهم نیست.چون قرار نیست کامپوننت را برای فروش بزاریم .در کل این گزینه مشکل خاصی نداره.
گزینه دو و سه هم که با یک خط کد نویسی حلش کردم.
رو گزینه چهار هم هنوز کاری نکردم.
گزینه پنجرو هم ولش کن.بچسب به اصل مطلب.پول بدن گزینه ششمشو هم دست میکنم.

برید به یونیت cxTextEdit تغییرات زیر را انجام بدید

procedure TcxCustomTextEditViewInfo.InternalPaint(ACanvas: TcxCanvas);
begin
  DrawTextFlags:=DrawTextFlags or DT_RTLREADING;
  DrawTextEdit(ACanvas, Self);
end;

----------


## Delphi_Tips

> گزینه یک که مهم نیست.چون قرار نیست کامپوننت را برای فروش بزاریم .در کل این گزینه مشکل خاصی نداره.
> رو گزینه چهار هم هنوز کاری نکردم.
> گزینه پنجرو هم ولش کن.بچسب به اصل مطلب.


متاسفم ترجيح ميدم از كامپوننتهايي كه اين امكاناتو داره استفاده كنم تا يك كامپوننت نصفه نيمه. 

با تشكر.

----------


## bootshow

> متاسفم ترجيح ميدم از كامپوننتهايي كه اين امكاناتو داره استفاده كنم تا يك كامپوننت نصفه نيمه. 
> 
> با تشكر.


نه خواهش میکنم استفاده کن.حالا ایندفعرو قبول کن.
اگر اینجوری بود هیچ کس دنبال فارسی کردن این کامپوننت نبود، هیچ کس هم براش پول نمیداد.حالا بدون دردسر سورس کامل کامپوننت را داری ،فارسیشو هم تا حدودی میتونی درست کنی، ناز هم میکنی.
من اینو فقط برای یک نفر که نگزاشتم.حداقلش خیلی ها میفهمند به راحتی میتونند زبان فارسی را به کامپوننت خود اضافه کنند.

----------


## Delphi_Tips

> نه خواهش میکنم استفاده کن.حالا ایندفعرو قبول کن.
> اگر اینجوری بود هیچ کس دنبال فارسی کردن این کامپوننت نبود، هیچ کس هم براش پول نمیداد.حالا بدون دردسر سورس کامل کامپوننت را داری ،فارسیشو هم تا حدودی میتونی درست کنی، ناز هم میکنی.
> من اینو فقط برای یک نفر که نگزاشتم.حداقلش خیلی ها میفهمند به راحتی میتونند زبان فارسی را به کامپوننت خود اضافه کنند.


دوست عزيز زياد از اينكه با اضافه كردن يك خط كد تونستي مثلا اينو فارسي كني ذوق زده نشو ! اين روشو خودم قبل از اينكه شما بگي تو پست قبليش گفتم.

براي اينكه اون 2 مورد رو بهش اضافه كني بايد كليه محاسباتي كه براي ايجاد گريد انجام ميشه براي حالت راست چين تغيير بدي،  كار شاقي نكردي شما كه منت ميذاري واسه ما !
ولي اگه 2-3 هفته بيكاري بشين اين كاري كه گفتم انجام بده حالا من ناز كنم نخرم خيليا ميخرن ازت قول ميدم  :چشمک:

----------


## benyaminrahimi

این رو چه ورژنس کار میکنه کسی آزش جواب گرفته؟

----------

